# Australia or USA?



## soehan91 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am currently attending B.E (Mechanical) at University of Technology, Sydney in Sydney Australia. This is my final semester which I will accomplish my course in December.

I am orginally from Burma holding U.S green card and thinking to migrate there to find a job as it is hard to get permanent residency in Australia after I graduate. It is only possible for me to get temporary graduate visa which valid for 18 months only. To apply that I need to sit for the IELTS (similar to TOFEL) and get the necessary score.

So, here, I am requesting to give 2 kinds of advices welcoming from all of you.
1. Will it be easier to find a job for me to go to U.S directly after I graduate?
2. What documents or assessments do I need to bring to apply a job as a professional mechanical engineer in USA other than the academic transcript? 

More advices and recommendations are welcomed.

Han


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I would try to keep your options open and include both the U.S. and Australia in your job searches, consistent with what immigration is possible.

It sounds like you're trying to decide whether it's "worth" taking the IELTS exam. Unless it's a particularly onerous exam, taking it would give you the option to stay longer in Australia. That sounds like a reasonable investment to me unless I'm missing something. You're graduating with an Australian degree.

However, are you jeopardizing your U.S. green card status? I would try not to risk that either.


----------



## soehan91 (Sep 18, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> I would try to keep your options open and include both the U.S. and Australia in your job searches, consistent with what immigration is possible.
> 
> It sounds like you're trying to decide whether it's "worth" taking the IELTS exam. Unless it's a particularly onerous exam, taking it would give you the option to stay longer in Australia. That sounds like a reasonable investment to me unless I'm missing something. You're graduating with an Australian degree.
> 
> However, are you jeopardizing your U.S. green card status? I would try not to risk that either.


Thanks for your reply.


----------

